
Ask HN: Writing platform with support for runnable literate programming? - caspervonb
Working on this thing and am wondering if there&#x27;s any prior art here, except for Jupyter.
======
preek
There is Org Mode for Emacs in which you can do writing as well as literate
programming. Here's my Emacs config (written in Org Mode) which doubles as
documentation and includes lots of custom code:
[https://github.com/munen/emacs.d](https://github.com/munen/emacs.d)

